# Teryx engine



## chops2885 (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm wondering where would be a good place to buy a new engine for my 08 teryx? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Twotraxs (Feb 19, 2012)

go to the teryx forum,im sure there one for sale there


----------



## nFlow (Aug 12, 2010)

chops2885 said:


> I'm wondering where would be a good place to buy a new engine for my 08 teryx? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


chops2885, give us a call here at nFLOW Remanufactured Engines and we will be glad to see if we can help. Our number is 812-402-8282. To find out more about us, please visit nFLOW | Remanufactured Engines & Machining | ATV, UTV and like us on FB at www.facebook.com/pages/NFLOW/237263726448384.


----------

